# Unusual treatment for resistant dairy flies



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hang on while I call the BS Police on this...........On every pass through gap where cows transverse, we always had what is called "cattle rubs", which were basically long cloth tubes which we lightly soaked with diesel fuel. They were low enough to where the cows HAD to rub their backs going from field to field. Never had fly problems.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Hang on while I call the BS Police on this...........On every pass through gap where cows transverse, we always had what is called "cattle rubs", which were basically long cloth tubes which we lightly soaked with diesel fuel. They were low enough to where the cows HAD to rub their backs going from field to field. Never had fly problems.



Thanks. I appreciate the response. That's a poison, I'm pretty sure the cows were affected. I can get a source but just ask your nurse wife. My dad used to put kerosene on the cat to treat flies then throw him in the pool. That was a very long time ago.


I'm trying to avoid poisons and it's not easy.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Actually there is a fly ointment that can be applied to the rubs, but it costs a whole lot more, and after buying one jug, I figured it was just diesel fuel by the smell, but it just cost more. There is such a little amount that gets on the back of the cow that they weren't affected. It washed off or was diluted with the rain, but it did control flies which would drive the cattle craaaazzzy.

Oh, and wifey didn't know about it. She was busy nursing, while I was a cowboy, yuk yuk. Alas, that was last century.


----------

